# Maybe a sweet deal... Harman Kardon AVR 635



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Possibly a good deal at over 50% off... HK 635 at Amazon










The number of channels is only one factor of many when considering home-theater surround performance. Harman Kardon AVR635 focuses on sound quality with the most fidelity throughout the listening spectrum for superior realism and a pleasurable experience. AVR635 combines the sonic power of a high-current, ultrawide-bandwidth amplifier with the computer power of Texas Instruments' most advanced audio DSP to deliver unparalleled performance. With exclusive, integrated EzSet/EQ functionality, speaker, output and delay settings are automated for optimal equalization to your room acoustics. Add video conversion circuits that output all video sources via component connections with on screen graphics, a digitally-tuned AM/FM radio (that's optionally upgradeable to digital radio), and, of course, the ability to play through up to 7 speakers plus a subwoofer, this is a receiver that's worth owning.


A/V Inputs - 4 rear
 1 front S-Video Inputs - 4 rear
 1 front Analog and digital Inputs outputs - A/V Inputs - 5 ; S-Video Inputs - 5 ; Audio Inputs - 4 ; Digital Inputs (Coax/Optical) Rear panel - 2/2, Front panel - 1/1 ; Digital Outputs (Coax/Optical) Rear panel - 2/2, Front panel - 1/0
 Direct Audio Inputs - 6-/8-Channel Up to 30 AM/FM tuning presets
 2 AC outlets built-in (rear)
 Speaker Terminals - Color-coded binding post
 Unit Weight - 41 lbs
 Connector for external AM/FM antenna option
 2-Year Limited Warranty


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

This was one of the receivers I looked at when I was recently researching a suitable model for a friend in the $1000-1200 price range. I found the HK manuals to be perfectly dreadful, which in this age of 100-page manuals is practically a make or break deal, as far as I’m concerned. Plus it was lacking some of the features that others in the price range had, most notably HDMI.

However, half price – you can overlook _a lot_ with a deal like that!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I've got a blind test coming up May 20 where we will test an Audio Refinement pre/pro vs an HK 635 vs a Pioneer 1015 vs (possibly) a Sunfire Theater Grand II pre/pro. All will strictly be used for processing with a PS Audio amp providing all the amplification, so the DACs and analog preout stage are the only variables being tested. I'll be sure to post the full results here.

The test will directly influence my purchasing decision, but at the moment, the HK 635 looks like "the one".


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> However, half price – you can overlook _a lot_ with a deal like that!


Amen to that. I bought a HK-DPR2005 for less than half price some time ago. HK has been known to have some reliability issues, but as far a sound quality and amp power, they take a back seat to none of the major brands. If the missing features are ones you can live without, it is a solid deal for a solid unit.

Greg


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hahhaa,... how is this for shallow? I did not even get as far as the manual, I could not get past the volume dial,.. feels like it came off of an old $12.00 transistor radio. At half price though,.... I bet I could have over looked that.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

I bought the HK7300 and have been very happy with this receiver that is missing some of the newer features of the 635. The new TVs have multiple HDMI in so that was not an issue. For the guy that did not like the volume knob I will have to take his word for it as mine came with a remote control and I may have turned the knob once.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

My opinion on receivers, is there will always be some new bell or whistle coming out every 6 months. I always try to focus on sound quality, and try to be critical as to what features I really have to have. There are always killer deals on receivers that are not that old, and by finding them, you can afford better sound quality than if you get the latest and greatest features you will never use.

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Your other option for a good deal on the same reciever would be from outpost.com....slightly cheaper, but you gotta factor in shipping (unless of course you live near a Fry's).


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

overclockedpc said:


> Your other option for a good deal on the same reciever would be from outpost.com....slightly cheaper, but you gotta factor in shipping (unless of course you live near a Fry's).


Fry's is a great place to buy slightly older gear. When they are looking to dump inventory for newer models, they drop prices to unbelievable levels.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

jhixson said:


> For the guy that did not like the volume knob I will have to take his word for it as mine came with a remote control and I may have turned the knob once.


I hope I did not offend, I was just trying to point out how a trivial item (like a poor manual, crummy remote, or odd/different volume knob) turns some people away from and excellent piece of equipment. 

Like the Denon 3805 remote has caused the same type of reaction, didn't bother me because I don't use it but others may not buy a 3805 just because of the remote.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

nova said:


> I hope I did not offend, I was just trying to point out how a trivial item (like a poor manual, crummy remote, or odd/different volume knob) turns some people away from and excellent piece of equipment.
> 
> Like the Denon 3805 remote has caused the same type of reaction, didn't bother me because I don't use it but others may not buy a 3805 just because of the remote.


Actually, I think the knob is a valid point. If they can't spend an extra 50c on a nice heavy knob- what shortcuts did they take inside the box? A great receiver whose knob won't stay on (what I assume when they use **** components) won't look good in most rooms- no matter what the sound.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

toecheese said:


> Actually, I think the remote knob is a valid point. If they can't spend an extra 50c on a nice heavy knob- what shortcuts did they take inside the box? A great receiver whose knob won't stay on (what I assume when they use **** components) won't look good in most rooms- no matter what the sound.


I think that is possible, but also a pretty big assumption. With any receiver at any price point, the designers have to make compromises. If they need to compromise somewhere, I would much rather it be with cosmetics than with performance.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

GregBe said:


> I think that is possible, but also a pretty big assumption. With any receiver at any price point, the designers have to make compromises. If they need to compromise somewhere, I would much rather it be with cosmetics than with performance.



I would have to agree in theory with your statement but I think the issue with HK knob may be that it is also a light so has very little weight to it. Never saw one fall off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

toecheese said:


> Actually, I think the knob is a valid point. If they can't spend an extra 50c on a nice heavy knob- what shortcuts did they take inside the box? A great receiver whose knob won't stay on (what I assume when they use **** components) won't look good in most rooms- no matter what the sound.



I don't really see your point at all... The unit weights an heafty 41 lbs. That there should tell you they aren't skimping on the materials. Now the Onkyo 674 worries me because it's like 28 lbs... make you wonder... Weight usually shows good build. Especially when we all know the case is alittle on the flimsy side as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

I bought an AVR-635 off eBay last summer. Around $700 Can. It shipped here promptly, and was new out of the box. Works like a dream. The sound compared to my old AVR-110 was the difference between day and night. An exceptional receiver. I quite enjoy it, I have yet to get it tweaked for my theater room where I am happy with it, but it does have an included microphone and automatic test tones with minimal user participation for initial setup. 

I set it up first with the microphone and auto tones and then the following week by a professional, there was little if any difference in his calculations of what the volumes should be and what the Harmon considered best. Save for the Sub woofer, which, was more my fault than the Receivers, as I had the Sub volume cranked up on the sub itself, and the Harmon could only take the volume down so far.

Anyway, I think its a good deal. Be warned though no HDMI if you have advanced into HD-DVD.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

The AVR635 is a nice unit. With HDMI, Room Correction, Auto Setup, now featured on receivers it is a bit dated, but that doesn't mean it doesn't sound excellent.


----------

